# Job Opportunities?



## jjarden (May 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm hoping someone can provide some insight and advice. I'm an EMPLOYED American living and working in California and looking for new opportunities as a Director or VP of Training & Organizational Development for a large US or UK company with offices in Asia.

1) Which Asian country would have the most and best opportunities of this kind? China? Hong Kong? Singapore? Thailand? Philippines?

2) Do you know of any open positions?

Thank You!


----------



## AlexKoh (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi,
1) A lot of expatriates chosen Singapore over many Asian countries, due to their stability and security. However, economists have foreseen that there will be growth in Philippines, Vietnam in the next 5 years as well.

2) Usually MNCs in Singapore has their panel of recruiters to assist them in their employment sector. However, you might wish to look for openings in the Financial sector, etc.


----------

